# help with thickening font



## malla1 (Jan 5, 2010)

hi
i was wanting to know how to make a font thicker i am using childs play aged 8 but when sewn out it is only thin how can i make it thicker so it stands out please
i am using brother pe design next
thanks for looking


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Can you add an outline to text in your program? That's one way.


----------



## malla1 (Jan 5, 2010)

hi thanks for reply 
yes i can add outline i have been messing around with program and found that if i increase pull compensation it appears thicker i will do a test sew to see if it sews out ok


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

malla1 said:


> i have been messing around with program and found that if i increase pull compensation it appears thicker i will do a test sew to see if it sews out ok


pretty much every design needs some pull comp.
as it is needed to compensate for the fabric it is being sewn on.

each fabic type will affect the way a design stitches.
to see for yourself, stitch the same design on a number of different fabrics and see the difference.

then adjust pull comp and restitch.
it is time consuming, but the better you understand how your machine forms a stitch the better the end result you produce.

Also look for a column width adjustment in your software.
Used together with pull comp should solve your problem.


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

If it is a true type font you can add pull compensation or in PE Design you can change you font from "regular" to "bold" to "italics" to "bold italics". I am not in front of my software right now, but it is under the font or type tab and go all the way down towards the bottom and from there you can change it. If you can't find it let me know and when I am in front of my computer I will post where it is.


----------



## malla1 (Jan 5, 2010)

thanks for that craig found how to change still got a lot to learn with this software


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

I don't have PE Design Next, but I have versions 6 through 8. Make sure you add underlay to true type fonts too. It helps a lot of things, especially letters coming unraveled or not wanting to start without pulling back out.


----------

